# Ebahn dead- Erwin WTF- Read this thread VW!!



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

A few days ago I received an email from Bentley about the Ebahn service being discontinued and switched to VW themselves at ErWin.
I have been using Ebahn for many years to work on my VW's..(several family members and numerous friends have VW)
I thought..no big deal, changed management.. just log into a different web address.
*WRONG*!!
After trying to log into the Erwin site unsuccessfully using my old account log in & password, I found the only thing to do was to register a new account on the Erwin website. Once I did the email verification and logged in, I clicked on the subscription section to see if that possibly linked the old account info since it was the same email address.
I was *SHOCKED* to see the new prices
*1 day- $35
1 month $225
1 year $1100*

WTF VW?? You've done some dumb things in the past but that is just plain ****TTY!!!

For those that do not know, when Bentley ran the Ebahn site it was <$100 for a years subscription for each vehicle. That is a fair price to the home enthusiast looking for TQ specs or a belt routing.

I am SUPER PISSED..and the current YEAR subscription I paid for is only 4 months old!!


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ebahn dead- Erwin WTF- Read this thread VW!! (PowerDubs)*

holy hell!!
i JUST bought an ebahn/bentley cd-rom last month,since there aren't any paper manuals printed anymore







oh well,at least i got it cheap...


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

YEAH! wtf are they thinking....I am ok with 100/year b/c of the current TSB and just the info. The email said that it should go over and still have our subscripsion active till ours is over but WTF 1100 a year, yeah that price is for every VW there is but still i only want it for my GTI!
someone if you ever figure out how to log to use our Bentley then tell me or i will be asking for a refund.


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

anyone get a email from them about our new log in info yet?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (agpatel21)*

NO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## volksman (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (agpatel21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agpatel21* »_anyone get a email from them about our new log in info yet?

I'm still waiting for my log in info to the new site.

E.


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

I saw on the Bentley pub. forum thing they have on there site a shop owner waiting for his and he has a car on his lift and cant get access to finish the job. He called bentley and they even say they cant get ahold of erWIn people. This is all around not good for both sides.


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok so now my erwin account works, and i must tell you it SUCSK! Hard as hell to find anything, the plugin you need to see stuff is not vista compatible! All in all not happy at all, the TSB are in no order at all, atleast not by date. All in all i may have to buy the Bentley DVD.


----------



## B6Passat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Ebahn dead- Erwin WTF- Read this thread VW!! (PowerDubs)*

Bentley owe you some money. 8 months worth of subscription to be exact.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (agpatel21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agpatel21* »_Ok so now my erwin account works, and i must tell you it SUCSK! Hard as hell to find anything, the plugin you need to see stuff is not vista compatible! All in all not happy at all, the TSB are in no order at all, atleast not by date. All in all i may have to buy the Bentley DVD.

I have Vista and i got my Ebahn Cd to work for my 07 Passat 2.0T... there was a option you have to set on your comp.. 
That does suck though.. 
JT


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

How often do the DVD's get updates, do the tsb's update when they come out, as they did online the day it was released it would be posted online? Or does it take a few months or so for the tsb to update on the DVD.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Ebahn dead- Erwin WTF- Read this thread VW!! (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_I was *SHOCKED* to see the new prices
*1 day- $35
1 month $225
1 year $1100*

Since we (on this side of the pond) never had anything that resembled the Bentley Publishers manuals I was slightly surprised of this move myself. OTOH the pricing is reasonable assuming you are a professional.
A couple of years ago the prices here for erWin were MUCH higher, this means 80 EUR per document or so if I remember right.
These days pricing here is lower but still different from yours...
- 1 Hour (only screenshots, no printing) = 4 EUR
- 1 Day (incl. screenshots/printing) = 21 EUR
- 1 Week (incl. screenshots/printing) = 88 EUR
- 30 Days (incl. screenshots/printing) = 310 EUR
- 1 Year (incl. screenshots/printing) = 2850 EUR
...and now remember that erWin is available for all 4 brands (VW, Audi, Seat and Skoda) while each of them requires separate payment as far as I am aware...
BTW: What really sucks in my eyes is that the Adobe/Oracle SealedMedia Plugin doesn't install under Vista...


----------

